# Can you link Uber eats??



## leesydney (Mar 7, 2018)

Recently passed through my inspection etc and now ready to start driving as an 'Uber Partner'. Keen to sign up for Uber Eats too but not sure if I can just add this on or whether I need to start from scratch submitting all the same documents etc? Anybody know?? Cheers!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

leesydney said:


> Recently passed through my inspection etc and now ready to start driving as an 'Uber Partner'. Keen to sign up for Uber Eats too but not sure if I can just add this on or whether I need to start from scratch submitting all the same documents etc? Anybody know?? Cheers!


If you find you don't already have access to UberEATS, ask Uber to add it. You won't need to start from scratch and reload the same documents.


----------



## leesydney (Mar 7, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> If you find you don't already have access to UberEATS, ask Uber to add it. You won't need to start from scratch and reload the same documents.


Thanks Jack! Where would I find the access to Uber eats? I'm looking on the desktop website at the minute and there's no mention of it at all. Also, any idea how to contact Uber as I can't find a number or email address anywhere for them. Cheers!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

leesydney said:


> Thanks Jack! Where would I find the access to Uber eats? I'm looking on the desktop website at the minute and there's no mention of it at all. Also, any idea how to contact Uber as I can't find a number or email address anywhere for them. Cheers!


leesydney, I suggest you call in at a local Greenlight Hub. See https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/sydney/contact/.


----------

